# Friday 13 July. Reggae Upstairs At The Ritzy Cinema. Free. Feat. Mizizi



## Geoffjp (Jul 6, 2012)

Free. Catch A Fire hosts a Friday night special at the Ritzy 8pm-1am featuring Bristol-based 11 strong band Mizizi, massive in every way with dynamite horns & percussion sections & guest vocalists inc. Curtiz Melody. Resident DJ Zinc Fence on decks serving best JA sounds from ska to dancehall. @catchafirebrix


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2012)

11 strong band  on the Ritzy's mini stage? That's going to be _intimate!_

What time are they on? I might try and come down and do a BrixtonBuzz review.


----------



## Geoffjp (Jul 6, 2012)

editor said:


> 11 strong band on the Ritzy's mini stage? That's going to be _intimate!_
> 
> What time are they on? I might try and come down and do a BrixtonBuzz review.


 
Probably first set will be 9 pm. Yes, _intimate_, is right. They tell me they're "experienced at fitting into intimate places". Take that how you will! Would be good to see you down there. Great band, excited about playing Brixton.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 6, 2012)

is this in that little balcony type bit at the top of the Ritzy?


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2012)

Can't make the first set as I've been summoned to fix the PA at the Albert. What time is set #2?


----------



## Geoffjp (Jul 6, 2012)

ska invita said:


> is this in that little balcony type bit at the top of the Ritzy?


It's got a balcony and it's called "Upstairs At The Ritzy" so you've got the basics right, but it's big enough for a band, a DJ, an audience and a good time.


----------



## Geoffjp (Jul 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Can't make the first set as I've been summoned to fix the PA at the Albert. What time is set #2?


Probably about 10.30-11. Give me an email, it's on the flyer, & I'll give you my mobile number. Geoff.


----------

